# Neo1 Rating???????



## DNF (Apr 9, 2002)

I got a Reedy Neo1 BL motor and don't know the star rating or output rating of the motor. This one of the first motors out before they started having the star ratings (1 star, 2 star,...etc). Can someone tell me what the output of this BL motor?
Thanks


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

DNF said:


> I got a Reedy Neo1 BL motor and don't know the star rating or output rating of the motor. This one of the first motors out before they started having the star ratings (1 star, 2 star,...etc). Can someone tell me what the output of this BL motor?
> Thanks


I'm not sure if this is what you are asking, but I think the original NEO 1(now discontinued) was an 8.5T brushless motor.

Here is the old page from the Associated site:

http://www.rc10.com/reedy/new/brushless.htm


----------



## DNF (Apr 9, 2002)

Yes, that is the motor that I am referring to, the first Reedy NEO 1 Brushless motor. The link to RC10 shows all the star rated motors, but not the original one.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

DNF said:


> Yes, that is the motor that I am referring to, the first Reedy NEO 1 Brushless motor. The link to RC10 shows all the star rated motors, but not the original one.


When LRP released the other "Star" motors (2,3,4), they renamed the original NEO the NEO1---so your NEO is the same as the NEO1. 

I'm not aware of any other changes to the original NEO motor, other than the name.


----------



## DNF (Apr 9, 2002)

reedy+neo

Novaktwo- I just looked at another forum that had a thread that appears to have the original Neo One when it was released. Looking at the part number of the motor, assuming that the part number hasn’t changed, it looks like the original motor became the 3 star motor. The description that AE's site gives is a 6.5 turn BL motor for that #111. Does this make sense to you or am I barking up the wrong tree? 

This is strictly assuming that the part numbers don't change.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

DNF said:


> reedy+neo
> 
> Novaktwo- I just looked at another forum that had a thread that appears to have the original Neo One when it was released. Looking at the part number of the motor, assuming that the part number hasn’t changed, it looks like the original motor became the 3 star motor. The description that AE's site gives is a 6.5 turn BL motor for that #111. Does this make sense to you or am I barking up the wrong tree?
> 
> This is strictly assuming that the part numbers don't change.


Well, anything is possible.  

However, my recollection is that the original LRP NEO release was 8.5 turns, which at that time was equivalent to the Novak 5800 (later renamed 8.5T). It was only later that LRP (Reedy) released its lower wind motors and introduced the star ratings(which just confused everybody):

1 star--8.5T
2 star--7.5T
3 star--6.5T
4 star--5.5T


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

I just read the forum that you posted--it was like a trip down memory lane...


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

NovakTwo said:


> I just read the forum that you posted--it was like a trip down memory lane...


Yes, it is really a riot reading all the fawning over the new controller, knowing what we know know about it now.


----------



## DNF (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, I'm not sure. They may have changed the part numbers and what you say is true then. If they don't change the numbers, it may then be the 6.5. Either way, I now have a better ideal of what the motor may be. I'll keep looking to see there is more info out there.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

I have been checking something else that may be of some help to you. Here is Novak's tech info page:

*Motor Tech: How to Test the Motor to Determine Motor Compliance*

http://www.teamnovak.com/Tech_info/motor_tech/index.html

If your motor is a Neo1 8.5T, then is should have the same inductance as the old Novak SS5800: 19-23* µH.

I have asked the Engineering Dept to update this chart to include all of the new Novak motors.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

The original Neo 1 was definitely faster than the Novak 5800. I'm pretty sure it's a 6.5 turn, based on a bunch of things (winding resistance, dyno tests, etc), but mainly because the original Sphere ESC had a motor limit of (you guessed it) 6.5 turns.


----------

